# This piece is just so much fun to listen to..



## Voider (Nov 29, 2021)

_The man with the Machine Gun_ by _Nobuo Uematsu,_

honestly that intro with how the strings "flutter" and then those big dark notes come in from the brass before it becomes bright again, that's goosebump after goosebump for me. Especially the 2nd breakdown starting at minute 2. (_Btw, anyone knows how that technique is called? Are these just runs?_)

Heard that track on repeat the last two days, almost had tears in my eyes because it's insane to me how beautiful this just all comes together.

Maybe you enjoy it too  I just love Uematsu's music and the fact that he is self taught just makes it even more good. I'm really glad to be alive so I'm allowed to enjoy creations like these.

For a better quality I recommend the Spotify version:


If you don't have Spotify, Youtube goes here.


----------

